# Windows Style als standard?



## karlson (29. Mai 2007)

Hi!
Und zwar will ich das meine JFrame's alle in diesem normalem windows style sind und nicht in diesem JAVA style!
hab mal von ner methode gehört in der man das umstellen kann!
nur weiß ich nicht wie 
gruß
karl


----------



## Wildcard (29. Mai 2007)

```
UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName());
```


----------



## Guest (29. Mai 2007)

/**
	 * Update look and feel
	 * 
	 * @param lafStyle
	 *            (String) = "javax.swing.plaf.metal.MetalLookAndFeel",
	 *            "com.sun.java.swing.plaf.motif.MotifLookAndFeel",
	 *            "com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsLookAndFeel",
	 */
	void updateLAF(String lafStyle) {
		System.out.println("bisheriges LaF =\t"	+ UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName());
		System.out.println("Angefordertes LaF =\t" + lafStyle);
		try {
			UIManager.setLookAndFeel(lafStyle);
			SwingUtilities.updateComponentTreeUI(this);
		} catch (Exception ex) {
			System.out.println("Fehler beim L&F " + ex.getMessage());
		}
	} // end of updateLaF


----------

